# Мелодии разных народов



## Liliya (2 Апр 2011)

Друзья, помогите пожалуйста. Если у кого есть ноты для хореографического класса
Закарпатье
Грузия
Восток
Испания
Белорусская Трясуха
Башкирский
пришлите пожалуйста, буду очень благодарна


----------



## sakolia (2 Апр 2011)

Могу скинуть одним скопом всё,что есть в отсканированном виде,времени катастрофически нехватает на сортировку((
Есть ещё нотки на работе,в течении недели постараюсь отсканировать и скинуть.
И если можно поточнее - Восток?Что нужно,какие народности?
Белорусская трясуха - не встречал,может уточните,что хореографы имеют в виду,в основном изучают "Лявониху","Бульбу","Крыжачок",ну и "Польку - Янку",может под "белорусская трясуха" имелось в виду хореографическое движение?
Испания - что тоже имеется в виду? В своей практике использовал "Малагенью","Арагонскую Хоту","Долорес","Сапатеаду", ну и конечно больше всего с меня затребовали самые ходовые номера из "Кармен сюиты",что ещё было,но не помню.


----------



## Liliya (2 Апр 2011)

А можно весь "скоп" а еще "Мелагенью" и "СЕПАТЕАДУ"))
а ВОСТОК ЧТО-НИБУДЬ НА ПОДОБИЕ Арабского плавное


----------



## sashasoleigr (22 Окт 2017)

sakolia писал:


> Могу скинуть одним скопом всё,что есть в отсканированном виде,времени катастрофически нехватает на сортировку((
> Есть ещё нотки на работе,в течении недели постараюсь отсканировать и скинуть.
> И если можно поточнее - Восток?Что нужно,какие народности?
> Белорусская трясуха - не встречал,может уточните,что хореографы имеют в виду,в основном изучают "Лявониху","Бульбу","Крыжачок",ну и "Польку - Янку",может под "белорусская трясуха" имелось в виду хореографическое движение?
> Испания - что тоже имеется в виду? В своей практике использовал "Малагенью","Арагонскую Хоту","Долорес","Сапатеаду", ну и конечно больше всего с меня затребовали самые ходовые номера из "Кармен сюиты",что ещё было,но не помню.


Здравствуйте, а можно мне плиз архивчик с конц нотами?) Будуу ооочень благодарен! [email protected]


----------



## Дмитрий (23 Окт 2017)

sakolia]


sakolia (02.04.2011 написал(а):


> Могу скинуть одним скопом всё,что есть в отсканированном виде,времени катастрофически нехватает на сортировку((Есть ещё нотки на работе,в течении недели постараюсь отсканировать и скинуть.
> И если можно поточнее - Восток?Что нужно,какие народности?
> Белорусская трясуха - не встречал,может уточните,что хореографы имеют в виду,в основном изучают "Лявониху","Бульбу","Крыжачок",ну и "Польку - Янку",может под "белорусская трясуха" имелось в виду хореографическое движение?
> Испания - что тоже имеется в виду? В своей практике использовал "Малагенью","Арагонскую Хоту","Долорес","Сапатеаду", ну и конечно больше всего с меня затребовали самые ходовые номера из "Кармен сюиты",что ещё было,но не помню.


 [/quote]Здравствуйте!
Скиньте и мне, пожалуйста!
Моей благодарности не будет границ)
[email protected]


----------



## sakolia (24 Окт 2017)

Добрый вечер!
Возможности размещать большой объём нотного материала на форуме нет, пересылать на адреса электронных ящиков тоже не совсем удобно - поэтому размещаю ссылки на гугл-диск, смотрите, выбирайте, качайте. 
Ссылка раз 
Ссылка два
Там конечно всё гамузом, времени на сортировку катастрофически не хватает.


----------



## Дмитрий (24 Окт 2017)

sakolia писал:


> Добрый вечер!
> Возможности размещать большой объём нотного материала на форуме нет, пересылать на адреса электронных ящиков тоже не совсем удобно - поэтому размещаю ссылки на гугл-диск, смотрите, выбирайте, качайте.
> Ссылка раз
> Ссылка два
> Там конечно всё гамузом, времени на сортировку катастрофически не хватает.


Спасибо большое...так даже удобней)


----------



## sgoryachih (24 Окт 2017)

sakolia писал:


> Добрый вечер!
> Возможности размещать большой объём нотного материала на форуме нет, пересылать на адреса электронных ящиков тоже не совсем удобно - поэтому размещаю ссылки на гугл-диск, смотрите, выбирайте, качайте.
> Ссылка раз
> Ссылка два
> ...


----------



## Kosthenko (24 Окт 2017)

*sakolia*,здравствуйте!Хочу *искренне поблагодарить* *за безвозмезный вклад* в общее дело *нашего форума*.Материал интересен будет многим пользователям.Во 2 - ой  ссылке очень много интерес.балканских произведений(актуальных для нашего форума),да и первая ,довольно полезная.Если-бы все так делились материалом,то у нас было-бы не хуже чем у французов.Еще раз спасибо и Вам здоровья и творческих успехов и удачи.С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## sakolia (24 Окт 2017)

sgoryachih (24.10.2017, 20:19) писал:


> Огромное спасибо от всех концертмейстеров хореографии! Скачал. Ещё не было времени внимательно ознакомиться, сразу полез в папку "Молдавские", а она - пуста


Спасибо большое!) Сам когда-то начинал с нуля, сложно было. Много конечно в голове и пальцах всякого отснятого материала, но этим к сожалению ни как не поделиться((
Только что проверил папку - всё есть, попробуйте обновить страницу.Kosthenko (24.10.2017, 20:19) писал:


> sakolia,здравствуйте!Хочу искренне поблагодарить за безвозмезный вклад в общее дело нашего форума.Материал интересен будет многим пользователям.Во 2 - ой  ссылке очень много интерес.балканских произведений(актуальных для нашего форума),да и первая ,довольно полезная.Если-бы все так делились материалом,то у нас было-бы не хуже чем у французов.Еще раз спасибо и Вам здоровья и творческих успехов и удачи.С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


Спасибо большое))


----------



## sgoryachih (24 Окт 2017)

sakolia писал:


> sgoryachih (24.10.2017, 20:19) писал:Огромное спасибо от всех концертмейстеров хореографии! Скачал. Ещё не было времени внимательно ознакомиться, сразу полез в папку "Молдавские", а она - пустаСпасибо большое!) Сам когда-то начинал с нуля, сложно было. Много конечно в голове и пальцах всякого отснятого материала, но этим к сожалению ни как не поделиться((
> Только что проверил папку - всё есть, попробуйте обновить страницу.
> 
> Я скачивал всё одним архивом. Возможно, глюк при скачивании. Сейчас отдельно скачал папку Молдавские - всё ОК. Спасибо!


----------

